
Spring Boot Application Deployment as JAR and WAR on CPanel Server - jvmhost
https://www.jvmhost.com/articles/spring-boot-deployment-war-jar-shared-cpanel-server/
======
jvmhost
We build proof-of-concept JAR and WAR Spring Boot application and show how to
run it on shared cPanel server using any of our Java hosting packages.

